# Renaultsport / Civic Type R / Ford RS Joint Meet & Drive: Sunday 11th July



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

wondered if anyone with the above cars (others welcome too!) wanted to join our meet?

http://www.civictype-r.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=107&t=212762

Sacrificial Pawn has organised a meet over on CTROC

*Sunday 11th July at around 1pm

Notcutts Garden Centre Car Park
Stratford Road
Shirley
Solihull
B90 4EN*

Junction 4 M42 right (2nd exit) off the roundabout.

Meet up for half hour or so to chat and wait for people to turn up + photo opp

Then drive in convoy to Stratford Upon Avon along this route starting at point B to finish at point A:

*MAP*

Route might be adjusted slightly on the day to allow for traffic

Attendees:

CTROC
1. RobCTR 
2. RCB - maybe 
3. Omi 
4. dibbles00 - maybe 
5. Warped010 
6. Mart?

Renaultsport
1. 225f1nick (225 F1)
2. bluediamond (R26.r)
3. MeganeChick (225)
4. Rocket (to join at Stratford) (R26)
5. Sacrificial Pawn (R26)
6. mustdash - maybe (225)
7. 1PBY (182)

RSOC
TBC

Others
1. Tim (Evo)
2. Rav


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill have a think about it  :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

lol! well dont strain yourself in the process


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well im only considering it because you asked soooo nicely  haha


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> well im only considering it because you asked soooo nicely  haha


well there you go then - thats it sorted  lol


----------

